# Dust 514 release soon



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 29, 2012)

So, the release for Dust looks imminent. I don't have a console and won't be playing it, but as a long-time Eve player, I must admit I'm sort of intrigued, especially if I actually can bomb console kids from orbit, say for their spelling, grammar and sexist/racist attitudes. See e.g.



But I know a lot of people here have consoles and like shooters, so I'm wondering who plans to play and what people make of Dust in general?

http://www.dust514.com/en/home/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 29, 2012)

anti goon spec ops?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 29, 2012)

Taking a snaked-up Machariel or a Fleet Typhoon in on a strafing run ... 'No please, we'll stop using imaginary words like 'herp derp' ... arrggghh'

*boom*, *boom*, *boom*, *boom*, *boom*, *boom*, *whoosh*


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2012)

It's like another language.


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2012)

I ban myself from games like Eve. They philander to my crack-addict-gene.


----------



## yield (Feb 7, 2013)

I've played a few more hours of the Dust 514 open beta over the last few days and I'm enjoying it. It reminds me a lot of MAG even though it's very different.

There's a good short fitting guide on eve university. http://wiki.eveuniversity.org/Dust_514:_Fitting

Circuitry, Combat Engineering, Field Mechanics, Weaponry and Dropsuit Command are essential intial skills. Worth getting up to level 3 at the off.

It's probably worth sitting on some of your starting skill points until you can afford more skill books.

You want to get out of your beginning militia dropsuit quickly as they're rubbish. You'll need to specialise though either Assault, Scout, Logisitics or Heavy.

I've only locked Assault and Logistics so far.

A nanite injector (reviver) is a good way to make xp at the start on ambush (team deathmatch). Don't run unless you have to. It makes it easier for people to spot you.


----------



## Random (Feb 8, 2013)

This is only.for PS and not Xbox isn't it?


----------



## yield (Feb 8, 2013)

Random said:


> This is only.for PS and not Xbox isn't it?


Yes playstation 3 only. To honest the game is not a level playing field and it's very frustrating.


----------



## Random (Feb 8, 2013)

yield said:


> Yes playstation 3 only. To honest the game is not a level playing field and it's very frustrating.


Just like real gruntwork then. Like in Eve I hope the real secret to winning will be in forming alliances and coordinating. I'd really like to play.


----------



## yield (Feb 8, 2013)

Random said:


> Just like real gruntwork then. Like in Eve I hope the real secret to winning will be in forming alliances and coordinating. I'd really like to play.


It is that. A specialised group that works well together will win.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 10, 2013)

So if I want to bomb the living shit out of some console kids from orbit, I have to get some other Dust players to mark the target or something?


----------



## Radar (Feb 11, 2013)

Was getting TiDi last night in the gateway system to lowsec I use to get at our POS, next door was a system with 50 odd grunts in local.

I assume the two are related.


----------

